# Has anyone else had "pedal sensor" issues



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Problems continue on my 05 goat. The problem that sidelined my car for 28 days a few months ago has returned and I once again am a bit frustrated.

at least I get to keep driving my car this time around, unfortunately it kicks it into "safe mode" aka "low performance mode" whenever it wants to. (can't pass 2200rpms)

any advice on when it should be turned over to the bbb(better business bureau) would be greatly appreciated.

the part is still on back order and should be here in a few weeks,  (translation, another 28 days)


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The BBB? You must be joking. You need to get acquainted with the State of California Lemon Law and its guidelines. http://caag.state.ca.us/consumers/general/lemon.htm is a place to start.

Right now, save all your paperwork and document when the car was purchased, all correspondence, and the dates the car has been out of service. Use e-mail with the dealer as much as possible so you have information in writing. Whatever you do, be organized -- because you're going to have to PROVE YOUR CASE that the car is a lemon. Just walking into a dealer and moaning isn't going to cut it. You have to overwhelm them with evidence that you've got a winning case. Besides, being organized shows everybody that you mean serious business.

If you feel you have a lemon, talk to the dealer first about a factory buyback or exchange for a similar vehicle. If the dealer turns out to be useless, then contact Pontiac customer service directly. If Pontiac turns out to be useless, then the next step is to get an attorney that specializes in Lemon Law cases and go from there. You'll have to go through arbitration, by state law, instead of a court room -- but the principles are the same. 

Don't be cheap and get one of those slimebag attorneys that advertise "Free Consultation" with a big, cheesey ad in the yellow pages -- because they're second rate bottom feeders that will either blow your case or just take a huge cut off the top of your settlement or tag you with a big bill when everything is over. Bottom line? They're not as good as a serious lawyer -- but they're just as expensive. 

What to do? Talk to different people about the attorneys they use. If you work for someone, talk to the owner of the company. In my business, I'm getting letters from competitors all the time threatening legal action -- and it's far cheaper for me to pay a top notch attorney $3000 to write a letter telling somebody, in no uncertain terms, that they're going to get their head ripped off (along with notations from other court decisions that show how we will win) -- than monkey around with an ambulance chaser and wind up in court. Best of luck. Sorry your car's been a pain. Can't hurt to ask for another one.


----------



## essmaker (Sep 8, 2005)

The dealership has just ordered me a new pedal sensor. I am going nuts with the safety mode when it happens! I have 5,500 miles so far.

I just hope I don't pull up to a light next to a mustang in safety mode. I can't imagine letting them get off easy like that.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me. 

They replaced it for me and all is well now.

The way to get rid of the code until a fix happens is:

1.) start engine
2.) if reduced power comes on wait for the beeps to finish
3.) once finished turn the ignition off and pull the key out
4.) wait for the check engine light to go out
5.) start again... you may have to repeat this three or four times until the reduced power goes out.

I only found this out because the pedals are made in Australia and it took a few weeks for me to get mine.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Problems continue on my 05 goat. The problem that sidelined my car for 28 days a few months ago has returned and I once again am a bit frustrated.
> 
> at least I get to keep driving my car this time around, unfortunately it kicks it into "safe mode" aka "low performance mode" whenever it wants to. (can't pass 2200rpms)
> 
> ...


last weekend my goat went in to safty mode and i took it to the dealer and they said the pedal will have to be replace. part is on order said 2 weeks. but i told them i need my goat :willy: (withdrawl) she has 7250 miles. it only went into safety mode once.


----------

